# Do I really need woodwinked and mulch ?



## zombie_candy (Aug 6, 2006)

I usually use romp when I use soba.....but since I have romp, do I honestly need woodwinked, mulch or even bronze ? The description on the MAC site is different but when I swatch them on my hand, they seem to all look the same under the lights.

But thanks to you guys that rave about these colours so much, I'm so tempted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes ? No ?


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 7, 2006)

hey yay! i, too always use romp with soba (they look quite gorgeous/neutral when paired together), but mulch really adds a bit of depth. If that is what you're looking for, i'd say go for it!
i have yet to try woodwinked though.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 7, 2006)

Just today I wore Romp with Mulch in the crease and outer V. Mulch is a must-have for me, and the one I wear most.

Y'know, I love Woodwinked so much, but I rarely wear it. Actually, I've never worn it out of the house.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 7, 2006)

if u get Mulch.... then u dont need to get bronze, b/c mulch has more of a bronze hue to it, unless u want to get bronze on top of getting mulch.   But yea to answer ur ? i would def get mulch its a must need in my collection


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 7, 2006)

mulch is a nice shade, I pair it with swiss chocolate - I also have woodwinked which I use for bronzier looks and will even use soba with it too.. I like both of these shades with rich ground fluidline.   Of course I would say get both of them, I'm no help - now I don't have Romp I'll have to check that out!


----------



## user79 (Aug 8, 2006)

Woodwinked and Mulch are must-haves for me. Tempting is another really nice and sort of similar shade.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 8, 2006)

woodwinked has slowly become my new love so i think it's a must have...


----------

